# Sephora BDay Haul



## ktutorials (May 30, 2015)

I ended up getting a Sephora gift card for my birthday and this is what I picked up with it:

  32oz size of the Cinema Secrets Makeup Brush Cleaner (LOVE this stuff!)
  Laura Mercier Translucent Loose Setting Powder
  Laura Mercier Eye Art Artist's Palette
  Kat Von D Shade + Light Palette
  MUFE Artist Palette Vol. #2
  Urban Decay 24/7 Lip Pencil in Anarchy
  Urban Decay Revolution Lipstick in Anarchy

  Samples I got:
  Viktor & Rolf Flowerbomp Eau de Parfum
  Chloe Love Story Eau de Parfum
  Lancome La Vie Est Belle Eau de Parfum
  Guerlain Maxi Lash in Noir
  Lancome Hypnose Drama Mascara (100 points)
  Nars Orgasm Lip Gloss (100 points)
  Elizabeth and James Nirvana White Eau de Parfum (100 points)

  I'm pretty excited for the palettes to get here. I've never tried any MUFE, Kat Von D, or Laura Mercier eye shadows before. Let me know if you guys want pics/swatches of anything!


----------



## ktutorials (Jun 2, 2015)

Video is up on my channel!  Also, I've decided that since it's my birthday month I am going to give away a MUFE Artist Vol. 2 palette to one of my subscribers. The video explaining how to enter and whatnot will but up June 4th so make sure you subscribe for a chance to win! 







  Btw, best thumbnail ever right? lol


----------



## poodle649 (Jul 25, 2015)

Awesome birthday haul, lucky girl!


----------



## Shannon2277 (May 17, 2017)

Nice birthday haul!


----------



## juraseka (Jul 26, 2017)

OMG I'm jealous! I try to buy in small batches but this looks great


----------

